# Any lawyers in the house



## unbe (Dec 20, 2013)

u


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

No, but I play one on TAM. 

I know some business law. What kind of lawyer do you need?


----------



## unbe (Dec 20, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> No, but I play one on TAM.
> 
> I know some business law. What kind of lawyer do you need?


Divorce law OBV lol


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

I know as much as most attorneys, go ahead and ask away.


----------



## unbe (Dec 20, 2013)

Manchester said:


> I know as much as most attorneys, go ahead and ask away.


check your PMS


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

Got it, answered it, good luck.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Manchester said:


> Got it, answered it, good luck.




You are giving out divorce advice? So you want @unbe to end up in prison with you? Lol. 

Seriously though, have you re-established your relationship with your daughters?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

TAM is full of 'jail house lawyers'. 

Why not ask your question here? Some of us might be able to help.


And as much as we all love Manchester and his bouncy banana personality, I would not take legal advice from him. You might want to read his thread on his legal issues and how he has contributed to them using his own advice.


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> And as much as we all love Manchester and his bouncy banana personality, I would not take legal advice from him. You might want to read his thread on his legal issues and how he has contributed to them using his own advice.


I'm feeling very optimisic about the upcoming court conference on Wednesday.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

@Holdingontoit is a lawyer, I believe.

And perhaps @WorkingOnMe ?????


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

notmyrealname4 said:


> @Holdingontoit is a lawyer, I believe.
> 
> And perhaps @WorkingOnMe ?????


WOM is a CPA. I do work on my fair share of divorces in Washington state. Mostly dealing with the tax issues, property settlements and alimony. I know almost nothing in regards to non-community property or "equitable" states.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Manchester said:


> I'm feeling very optimisic about the upcoming court conference on Wednesday.


Cool. I'd love to be a fly on the wall. Do they have video in the court room? You could have them stream it so that we could watch you at work.


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Cool. I'd love to be a fly on the wall. Do they have video in the court room? You could have them stream it so that we could watch you at work.


I'd hate to pull your attention away from the forum.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Manchester said:


> I'd hate to pull your attention away from the forum.


LOL... I really don't spend as much time on here.

Right now I'm working on spinning up a new company I've started. Have several modeling contracts (not fashion modeling, scientific things) and product developments going on. TAM I someone I do for a few minutes when I take breaks.

But I would make an exception to watch the live-stream of your court hearing. That would be cool. >

Actually I really hope that it goes well for you.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Manchester said:


> I'm feeling very optimisic about the upcoming court conference on Wednesday.


Glad to see that you are preparing for the conference by being here. :grin2:


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

Fine to get background information from the forum. But do not take any action with serious legal consequences without checking with a lawyer licensed in your state (state laws vary tremendously, especially as to divorce and marital property issues) who you have engaged to represent you. That gives you attorney-client confidentiality and privilege. Do not waive it by posting your conversations with your lawyer here on TAM. Do not say "I told my lawyer ___, and my lawyer told me ___". That waives privilege and your lawyer can now be compelled to tell your spouse everything you said to. Instead, if you have hired a lawyer, always post here hypothetically "some people may be in situation like this, and some lawyers advise doing ___ in that situation". Pain in the neck but as time goes on divorce lawyers are going to wise up and start checking forums like this one for evidence in divorce cases. It is only a matter of time until someone gets burned by posting confidential information here.


----------



## unbe (Dec 20, 2013)

Ill drop it here...nothing to really lose.

During my first D in the agreement I had agreed to pay off one of our joint credit cards. It had 30k on it, it has 5k left. I have been paying it off ever since (going on 8 years), there was no deadline to pay it off. I was never late

Two months ago I had fraud on my account and closed it. I forgot that the direct debits where coming out of this account. My x contacted me saying she was going to sue me because I missed these payments.

I immediately went online and paid them and switched the bank info. I sent her the confirmation.

She then texts me a few days later saying if I don't pay it off in full she will pursue legal action.

I was wondering if she had an grounds to do so.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm no lawyer, but I'd gladly call her bluff. You think she's going to waste time and money for an attorney to sue you over $5k where she can't prove you have a deadline? Yah right. Tell her to pound sand.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Holdingontoit said:


> Fine to get background information from the forum. But do not take any action with serious legal consequences without checking with a lawyer licensed in your state (state laws vary tremendously, especially as to divorce and marital property issues) who you have engaged to represent you. That gives you attorney-client confidentiality and privilege. Do not waive it by posting your conversations with your lawyer here on TAM. Do not say "I told my lawyer ___, and my lawyer told me ___". That waives privilege and your lawyer can now be compelled to tell your spouse everything you said to. Instead, if you have hired a lawyer, always post here hypothetically "some people may be in situation like this, and some lawyers advise doing ___ in that situation". Pain in the neck but as time goes on divorce lawyers are going to wise up and start checking forums like this one for evidence in divorce cases. It is only a matter of time until someone gets burned by posting confidential information here.


I wonder if TAM has ever be subpoenaed to determine the identity of a member? Aren't they out of Canada? Would they even have to comply?


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

@BetrayedDad: They don't have to involve TAM. If they know you post on TAM, they can ask you to provide copies of all your posts as part of discovery. Then they read the one where you disclosed your conversation with your lawyer. Then they subpoena copies of all communications between you and your lawyer because you waived privilege. Bad outcome for the TAM member.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

unbe said:


> Ill drop it here...nothing to really lose.
> 
> During my first D in the agreement I had agreed to pay off one of our joint credit cards. It had 30k on it, it has 5k left. I have been paying it off ever since (going on 8 years), there was no deadline to pay it off. I was never late
> 
> ...


I assume this is nothing more than contract law so read the agreement. If there is a clause in there that says any default accelerates all payments then yeah, she can go after all the money since you technically defaulted.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

You said there's less than 5K left on the account. Doesn't make sense that she'd hire an attorney who she'd pay at least a grand to fight for immediate payment of $5k that she's going to get eventually anyway.

Sounds like she's still holding a lot of anger towards you and just looking for ways to stick it to you.

But you never know. She can sue you even if she doesn't have grounds. Doesn't mean she'll win but it does mean you'll have to either pay an attorney or at least show up in court to defend yourself.

Why not borrow the funds from somewhere else, then pay off the joint account and be done with her?

Send her a note with a copy of the paid receipt and say "I think we're done here".


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

I'm no attorney, but in most states $5000 is too much to do in small claims court. That means she'll have to pay an attorney, assuming she can find one to take the case. She's got absolutely nothing to gain by suing since there are no financial damages. She's bluffing.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Right now I'm working on spinning up a new company I've started. Have several modeling contracts (not fashion modeling, scientific things) and product developments going on.


Now I understand why I sensed soulmate vibes coming from you. There was a 20 year span in my career in which "modeling uber alles" ruled the companies for whom I worked and consulted. Never considered myself mathematically adept, despite the SAT score...but somehow I groked modeling at a spiritual level well enough to produce a series of well-received papers on various modeling topics, presented mostly at DesignCon but also at SemiCon in the US and China. Never made it to EU. Darn.


----------

